# Transrectal Ultrasound & Prostate Biopsy



## Partha (Oct 5, 2009)

*This has been discussed in the forum & backed by CPT Assistant when the transrectal US is a proper diagnostic one and distinctly different from the US guidance for prostate biopsy we can code 76872 in addition to 55700 & 76942, but what we are seeing is most payers deny 76872 as bundled? 

Any inputs will be greatly appreciated!*


----------

